# video thread



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

Pure undiluted geekery but i wondered if any one on here fancies posting up a link to their favourite coffee based video, maybe with a line or two as to why. It struck me that my girlfriend is unable to fathom how I can watch endless video of folk pulling shots, talking coffee etc. Im hoping there is common ground on here to stop me feeling like a freak.

1. This one inspired me to buy the hario woodneck and in so doing take me on the path of no return.






What i'm obviously hoping for is more fodder to kill my time.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dogday38 said:


> Pure undiluted geekery but i wondered if any one on here fancies posting up a link to their favourite coffee based video, maybe with a line or two as to why. It struck me that my girlfriend is unable to fathom how I can watch endless video of folk pulling shots, talking coffee etc. Im hoping there is common ground on here to stop me feeling like a freak.
> 
> 1. This one inspired me to buy the hario woodneck and in so doing take me on the path of no return.


I love stuff like this , and my partner is the same . " you're watching people make coffee ! " .....

Ill try and find some of my favourites , and I keep meaning to do one of my own .


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

I like this






:=)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

rmcgandara said:


> I like this


The Japanese guy is cool


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Any of these are pretty cool, especially for learning coffee info without snobbery . Really accessible

http://vimeo.com/vervecoffee


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I've always loved this video of a syphon brew. Purely artistic rather than instructional. The macro work is great.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I like these Intelligensia videos

Espresso -






I particularly love the way the first is b&w except for the coffee. Often a really cheesy effect, it works well here as it is relatively subtle


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

drude said:


> I like these Intelligensia videos
> 
> Espresso -


I watched these the other night , very classy


----------



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks so much guys, working through them and loving every minute, it appears vimeo is the destination of choice for quality.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

one from my local roaster J Atkinsons, I like the vintage feel


----------



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

A nice little jolly one.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

dogday38 said:


> A nice little jolly one.


Cool,very chilled watching whilst drinking my Italiano at the bottom of the garden ;-)


----------

